# A Real Christmas Story.....



## HMF (Dec 24, 2015)

*Today is Christmas Eve and this afternoon a Fed Ex truck pulled up to my door. I was surprised, because all the presents had been received.  I opened the box, and found this inside.  I am not going to expose who sent it, but it left me with tears in my eyes. I never stop to think that putting up this simple site might have any effect on others. I now know that I am wrong. I will treasure this gift. God bless you all, for being here, and being friends with all of us.

Nels*


----------



## David S (Dec 24, 2015)

Nels I don't think I could have expressed my feelings better regarding what you have done to promote such a friendly site for us beginners / hobbyists.

So thank you and Merry Christmas and I will continue to contribute to a very successful 2016.

David


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 25, 2015)

X2. A merry Christmas day and a happy New Year to you all. Mike


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 25, 2015)

Perfect.


----------



## kingmt01 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas. That's a story that brings a smile to my face. I only wish I was able to load those little pictures to see but after 15 minutes of waiting I gave up. No idea why I can't load those. Full sized pictures in post load fine.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 30, 2015)

Neat. One heck of a classy 'paper-weight'! 
As for the '_flaws_' mentioned in the letter, I would hazard a guess that the vast majority would disagree with that.


----------



## brav65 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thoughtful gift and well earned, thanks Nels for all you have done for our community!


----------



## dlane (Jan 14, 2016)

Full size pic , much better than 4min to load


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 14, 2016)

i must have been under a rock, i didn't see this thread until this morning.
I could not think of man who should get more praise than Nelson.
this forum really does support the hobby machinists out there, no question is too small, or is the question ever stupid.
Great Work, Nels!
you should be very proud for many reasons, the forum being only 1.


----------

